# 60 degree wedge



## reins (May 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a 60 degree wedge. I am 16 and shooting mid 90's if that helps you judge what club would be good for me. Price isn't a big deal if you have any used recomendations please throw them out there. Odveously if you dont think that a taylormade tp 60 would be benifitial to me don't recomend it.

Recomendations?
Thanks


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Titleist vokey wedges are nice, as are the mizuno mp t series.

Just make sure that you get a wedge with minimum bounce - more bounce = more sculled shots.


----------



## rustyb42 (May 29, 2006)

reins said:


> I'm looking for a 60 degree wedge. I am 16 and* shooting mid 90's *if that helps you judge what club would be good for me. Price isn't a big deal if you have any used recomendations please throw them out there. Odveously if you dont think that a taylormade tp 60 would be benifitial to me don't recomend it.
> 
> Recomendations?
> Thanks


avoid the L Wedge unless you are confident around the greens

Other than that MD wedges are great, they give out the most spin and feel
But you cannot go wrong with a Vokey

what am i saying buy Mizuno because thats what i am doing


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

I ended up getting a vokey with a bounce rating of 4.

I tried the Mizuno, but I could tell I wanted the vokey from the first ball I hit.

Thanks guys.


----------



## rustyb42 (May 29, 2006)

reins said:


> I ended up getting a vokey with a bounce rating of 4.
> 
> I tried the Mizuno, but I could tell I wanted the vokey from the first ball I hit.
> 
> Thanks guys.


as long as its the one you want


----------

